# xorg-vfbserver config / start issue



## Fuh (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm having problems, getting xorg-vfbserver to work. Installed the following


```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver && make install clean
# cd /usr/ports/net/x11vnc && make install clean
# cd /usr/ports/x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-75dpi/ && make install clean
# cd /usr/ports/x11/xkeyboard-config/ && make install clean
```

Everything compiled and installed fine, but I'm getting the following errors, when trying to start:

```
# Xvfb :1 -screen 0 800x600x16
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6
_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/hostname.tld:1
_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6
MIT-SHM extension disabled due to lack of kernel support
[dix] Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/, removing from list!
[dix] Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!
[dix] Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF, removing from list!
[dix] Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!
[dix] Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/, removing from list!
expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 123 of inet
```

I'm out to use xorg-vfbserver and x11vnc in a jail

My questions:

- where is the configuration held?
- is there any documentation?
- what did I possibly forget?
- is there a chance to hardwire the keyboard layout?

Thank you very much and kind regards,

Jakob


----------

